# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Δεν τρωνε αυγοτροφη

## dimitrioy

δεν μπορω να βρω ενα τροπο να τρωνε την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη
 οι καρδερινες μου!!! εχω δοκιμασει μερικους,αλλα τιποτα!
   τρωνε λιγο στην αρχη , αλλα μετα ουτε πλησιαζουν!
  ορλουξ αυγοτροφη, απο τις καλυτερες.....αλλα τα πουλακια μου
 τιποτα....περιφρονηση!   τι να κανω?

----------


## jk21

εχεις δοκιμασει να την δωσεις αν τιν τριψεις στο μουλτι με βρασμενο αυγο; στα 100 γρ ξηρης τριψε 1 βραστο αυγο 

ξηρου τυπου δινεις ή την πατε;

----------


## οδυσσέας

πως την δινεις την αυγοτροφη και καθε ποτε? ποση ποσοτητα δινεις ανα πουλι?
αυγο τρωνε? ποια λαχανικα τρωνε? οι καρδερινες ειναι σε κλουβα η καθε πουλι στο δικο του κλουβι? τι διαστασεις εχουν τα κλουβια?

----------


## dimitrioy

> εχεις δοκιμασει να την δωσεις αν τιν τριψεις στο μουλτι με βρασμενο αυγο; στα 100 γρ ξηρης τριψε 1 βραστο αυγο 
> 
> ξηρου τυπου δινεις ή την πατε;


ξηρου τυπου ειναι
την εχω αναμειξη με αυγο,αλλα τιποτα
  και εχω ακομα δυο κουτια ανοιχτα απο δαυτην......!

----------


## mitsman

> δεν μπορω να βρω ενα τροπο να τρωνε την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη
>  οι καρδερινες μου!!!



εμμμμ  τι λεμε οτι ειναι τα εξυπνοτερα πουλια????? τσαμπα το λεμε???????? σιγα μην ετρωγαν αυτες τις αηδιες τις ετοιμες.... φτιαξτους μια δικια σου και αν δεν την φανε......

Παρε Raggio di solle  αν θυμαμαι καλα λεγεται την λευκη.... ειναι σε συσκευασια 1,5 κιλο κ κανει 12 ευρω  περιπου... αν δεν φανε και αυτη παρατα τα!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  για ποιο λογο ενω ηδη δεν εχεις αποδοχη εχεις παρει αλλα δυο κουτια και τα ανοιξες και αυτα; θα το καταλαβαινα να επιμεινεις στο να δοκιμασεις σε αλλη ετοιμη ( εγω δεν θα το εκανα και ξερεις την προτιμηση μου σε αυτες που φτιαχνω ) αν εχεις λογους να μην θες να φτιαξεις καποια δικια σου ,αλλα σε αλλη μαρκα ... 

ή κανε μια τελευταια δοκιμη αφρατευοντας την τροφη στα 100γρ με μια κουταλια της σουπας γεματη αρακα κατεψυγμενο (αβραστο μολις ξεπαγωσει )  ή φτιαξε αυγοψωμο και ανεμιγνυε 3 μερη αυγοψωμο και 1 μερος ξηρης αυγοτροφης που θα την εχεις ραντισει με λιγο νερο ή  γαλα να τραβηξει και να φουσκωσει 

ή την δινεις το χειμωνα σε πουλακια που δεν θα βρισκουν αλλη τροφη στη φυση

----------


## dimitrioy

> εμμμμ  τι λεμε οτι ειναι τα εξυπνοτερα πουλια????? τσαμπα το λεμε???????? σιγα μην ετρωγαν αυτες τις αηδιες τις ετοιμες.... φτιαξτους μια δικια σου και αν δεν την φανε......
> 
> Παρε Raggio di solle  αν θυμαμαι καλα λεγεται την λευκη.... ειναι σε συσκευασια 1,5 κιλο κ κανει 12 ευρω  περιπου... αν δεν φανε και αυτη παρατα τα!


την εχω παρει και αυτη, αλλα την εφαγαν οι..........κοτες!!

----------


## mitsman

Οχι οχι..... αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να της βαλεις λιγο αρωμα πορτοκαλι... jk πες του τον τροπο!!!

----------


## dimitrioy

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  για ποιο λογο ενω ηδη δεν εχεις αποδοχη εχεις παρει αλλα δυο κουτια και τα ανοιξες και αυτα; θα το καταλαβαινα να επιμεινεις στο να δοκιμασεις σε αλλη ετοιμη ( εγω δεν θα το εκανα και ξερεις την προτιμηση μου σε αυτες που φτιαχνω ) αν εχεις λογους να μην θες να φτιαξεις καποια δικια σου ,αλλα σε αλλη μαρκα ... 
> 
> ή κανε μια τελευταια δοκιμη αφρατευοντας την τροφη στα 100γρ με μια κουταλια της σουπας γεματη αρακα κατεψυγμενο (αβραστο μολις ξεπαγωσει )  ή φτιαξε αυγοψωμο και ανεμιγνυε 3 μερη αυγοψωμο και 1 μερος ξηρης αυγοτροφης που θα την εχεις ραντισει με λιγο νερο ή  γαλα να τραβηξει και να φουσκωσει 
> 
> ή την δινεις το χειμωνα σε πουλακια που δεν θα βρισκουν αλλη τροφη στη φυση


θα το κανω και αυτο,και μετα......οψομεθα!

----------


## dimitrioy

> Οχι οχι..... αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να της βαλεις λιγο αρωμα πορτοκαλι... jk πες του τον τροπο!!!


εχω ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι αρωμα πορτοκαλι ζαχαροπλαστικης!

----------


## jk21

ή το αραιωνεις (ενα κουταλακι ρηχο )  σε 20 ml νερο και το απορροφουν 20 ml κουσκους που ανακατευεις με 100 gr ετοιμης ή το αραιωμενο σε λιγο νερο ,το πασπαλιζεις στην αυγοτροφη σου σε 100 γρ της

----------


## dimitrioy

> πως την δινεις την αυγοτροφη και καθε ποτε? ποση ποσοτητα δινεις ανα πουλι?
> αυγο τρωνε? ποια λαχανικα τρωνε? οι καρδερινες ειναι σε κλουβα η καθε πουλι στο δικο του κλουβι? τι διαστασεις εχουν τα κλουβια?


εχω τις καρδερινες σε κλουβα 1επι 0,5επι0,5 . καθημερινα τους βαζω και ΤΡΩΝΕ ,μιγμα καλο σπορων για καρδερινες,
γλυστριδα,μπροκολο,αυγο.ΚΑ  ΥΜΕΡΙΝΑ!!   επισης την αυγοτροφη την οποια δεν την τιμουν οπως κι αν την προσφερω!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο.... κανει!!!!! αλλα θελει πολυ πολυ πολυ λιγο!

----------


## dimitrioy

> ή το αραιωνεις (ενα κουταλακι ρηχο )  σε 20 ml νερο και το απορροφουν 20 ml κουσκους που ανακατευεις με 100 gr ετοιμης ή το αραιωμενο σε λιγο νερο ,το πασπαλιζεις στην αυγοτροφη σου σε 100 γρ της


δηλαδη να ανακατεψω το αφρατωμενο κουςκους με την αυγοτροφη και να προσθεσω και λιγο
αρωμα πορτοκαλι μπας και τις ξεγελασω....?

----------


## dimitrioy

> Αυτο.... κανει!!!!! αλλα θελει πολυ πολυ πολυ λιγο!


το ξερω , ειναι πολυ δυνατο!!!! και πικριζει αν πεσει ποσοτητα!

----------


## dimitrioy

εγω βαρεθηκα να μπω στην διαδικασια να φτιαξω μια απο τις ωραιες συνταγες του Δημητρη,
 και επηρεασμενος απο τις διαφημισεις,το ονομα, το ωραιο κουτι.....κ.α   παραγγειλα ετοιμες!
   ε  τι να κανω...μαθαινω απο τα λαθη μου!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (dimitrioy ) εναγωνιως κρατιεμαι να μην μιλησω φασιστικα εναντιον των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων και μου φωναζει παλι  μια ψυχη .... αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα  .τα πουλια αυγο τρωνε ... αυγοτροφη οχι ... τι εχει επιπλεον ; αρωμα; εχει και ωραιο ... αρα δεν ειναι αυτο .... ζαχαρη; εχει και δεν νομιζω να τους ενοχλει ... ισως οι μυκητες που ενισχυει στην πορεια αλλα αυτο δεν τις κανει να εχουν γνωμη απο τωρα .. bakery products (προιοντα αρτοποοιας ...no comment .απο αγνο αλευρι θα ναι ) ,vegetable oils (φυτικα λαδια ... πληθυντικος; γιατι ; για ποικιλια ή γιατι καθε τοσο βαζουμε οτι υπαρχει; υπαρχει; που υπαρχει; )  and fats (λιπη ... λιπη; γιατι τα φυτικα λαδια δεν ειναι λιπη; ειναι αλλα οχι ... ζωικα ... ε να μην εχει και λιγο ...βουτηρακι; μακαρι να ειναι βουτηρακι .γινεται να βρεις μπισκοτο χωρις βουτηρο ; δεν γινεται .τι να κανουν; να το βγαλουν απο μεσα; )

κατι σε αυτα τα τρια δημητρη .... τους χαλαει ! ποιο απο ολα δεν μπορω να ξερω 



ο εχων ωτα ακουετω !

----------


## dimitrioy

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (dimitrioy ) εναγωνιως κρατιεμαι να μην μιλησω φασιστικα εναντιον των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων και μου φωναζει παλι  μια ψυχη .... αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να πω πολλα  .τα πουλια αυγο τρωνε ... αυγοτροφη οχι ... τι εχει επιπλεον ; αρωμα; εχει και ωραιο ... αρα δεν ειναι αυτο .... ζαχαρη; εχει και δεν νομιζω να τους ενοχλει ... ισως οι μυκητες που ενισχυει στην πορεια αλλα αυτο δεν τις κανει να εχουν γνωμη απο τωρα .. bakery products (προιοντα αρτοποοιας ...no comment .απο αγνο αλευρι θα ναι ) ,vegetable oils (φυτικα λαδια ... πληθυντικος; γιατι ; για ποικιλια ή γιατι καθε τοσο βαζουμε οτι υπαρχει; υπαρχει; που υπαρχει; )  and fats (λιπη ... λιπη; γιατι τα φυτικα λαδια δεν ειναι λιπη; ειναι αλλα οχι ... ζωικα ... ε να μην εχει και λιγο ...βουτηρακι; μακαρι να ειναι βουτηρακι .γινεται να βρεις μπισκοτο χωρις βουτηρο ; δεν γινεται .τι να κανουν; να το βγαλουν απο μεσα; )
> 
> κατι σε αυτα τα τρια δημητρη .... τους χαλαει ! ποιο απο ολα δεν μπορω να ξερω 
> 
> 
> 
> ο εχων ωτα ακουετω !


τι να πω ρε παιδι μου! ισως εχεις δικιο! ομως αυτο το ρημαδι το image και το look
σε συναρτηση με το απολυτο μαρκετινγκ, επηρεαζουν καποιους,αναμεσα τους και γω....!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σχετικά κοντά είμαστε Δημήτρη !! Έλα κάποιο σ/κ από εδώ να σου δώσω λίγο από την αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω (του jk) να δοκιμάσουν οι Καρδερίνες σου !!
 Αν δεις ανταπόκριση, ξεκινάς να τους φτιάχνεις !! 
3 αυγοθήκες τίγκα μου αδειάζουν καθημερινά !! Τους βάζω 8¨30 το πρωί και κάπου στης 5-6 που επιστρέφω από την δουλειά είναι και οι 3 αδειανές !! Αν τους βάλω ακόμα μια αυγοθήκη είμαι βέβαιος ότι μέχρι να σκοτεινιάσει θα την έχουν βγάλει...καπάκι !! 
Δεν περνάνε 2-3 λεπτά και μουντάρουνε οι Καρδερίνες διώχνοντας με τσαμπουκά τα καναρίνια.... *  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφου οι καρδερινες σου τρωνε αυγο γιατι θες να τους δωσεις αυγοτροφη? 
οι αυγοτροφες βγηκαν σαν εναλακτικως τροπος για να φανε τα πουλια το αυγο και για να μεγαλωσουν το εισοδημα τους αυτοι που τις εμπορευονται. 
 μην ακους στα αλλα φορουμ οτι δεν ζευγαρωνουν η δεν μεγαλωνουν οι καρδερινες με αυγο γιατι ειναι ψεματα. 
δωσε αυγο, μπροκολο, αρακα, και οποια αλλα λαχανικα η βοτανα τους δινεις και εισαι καλυμενος.

----------


## dimitrioy

επι δυο μηνες καθημερινα τρωνε αυγο γλυστριδα μπροκολο μειγμα σπορων 
μπανιο με ψεκαστηρακι δυο φορες την ημερα, και φουλ ηλιος. τις βλεπεις και 
 χαιρονται.....! βασιλισσες τις εχω..!

----------


## jk21

λοιπον πρωτη φορα ενεκρινα τοσες απαντησεις στο ιδιο θεμα μαζεμενες ... οταν ανεβασα το τελευταιο δικο μου ποστ δεν ειχα δει και καποιες που σταλθηκαν ενω το εγραφα  ...

συμφωνω πληρως με τον οδυσσεα  και προτεινω να κανεις αυτο που λεει ο ΑΛΕΞ 

Η αυγοτροφη ειναι μια ετοιμη τροφη αυγου κατα ενα οχι μεγαλο ποσοστο οσο θελουν καποιοι να νομιζουμε μεσα σε βαση μπισκοτου (εν πασει περιπτωσει ενος προιοντος με πρωτη υλη καποιο αλευρι και καποιο λαδι )  που ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μερος .οταν το πουλι τρωει αυγοτροφη ,το μπισκοτο ερχεται να αντικαταστησει τους σπορους που θα ετρωγε (με το αλευρι και τα λιπαρα τους )αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη και απλα παιρνει και λιγο (γυρω στο 15-20 % στο μιγμα υλικων ) αφυδατωμενο αυγο .αν τα υλικα της βασης ειναι χειροτερα απο τους σπορους ,στην ουσια το πουλι υποσιτιζεται σε ποιοτητα θρεπτικων συστατικων .αν ειναι καλυτερο (συνδιασμος βιολογικων αλευρων βρωμης και σταριου που δεν ειναι πανακριβα που δινουν με τον συνδιασμο τους πληρη αμινοξεα ) τοτε αξιζει να την δινουμε ακομη και αν τα πουλια τρωνε αυγο

----------


## dimitrioy

> αφου οι καρδερινες σου τρωνε αυγο γιατι θες να τους δωσεις αυγοτροφη? 
> οι αυγοτροφες βγηκαν σαν εναλακτικως τροπος για να φανε τα πουλια το αυγο και για να μεγαλωσουν το εισοδημα τους αυτοι που τις εμπορευονται. 
>  μην ακους στα αλλα φορουμ οτι δεν ζευγαρωνουν η δεν μεγαλωνουν οι καρδερινες με αυγο γιατι ειναι ψεματα. 
> δωσε αυγο, μπροκολο, αρακα, και οποια αλλα λαχανικα η βοτανα τους δινεις και εισαι καλυμενος.


μια απλη ερωτηση΄΄  οτι προσφαιρουν οι αυγοτροφες οι επωνυμες,προσφαιρει και το 
 αυγο μονο του??? θελω τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση!! απευθηνομαι σε ολους τους ειδημονες!

----------


## jk21

οι επωνυμες αυγοτροφες προσφερουν πολυ λιγοτερα και οχι τα ιδια με συνδιασμου καλου μιγματος σπορων και αυγου εφοσον το τρωνε τα πουλακια και εφοσον πανω απο ολα το βραζουμε καλα 

και επειδη πισω απο πολλα υπαρχουν μυθοι  που στον χωρο της εκτροφης πτηνων δεν θα μεινει κανενας ορθιος χωρις στοιχεια ...αφιερωμενο 
*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------

